# I n eed a wireless mouse



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there any one brand of wireless mouse better than another> Is price much of a determinant? 

Any recommendations?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why do you need a wireless mouse?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have had and really like Logitech wireless mice and keyboards. This is my 2nd set the first set was sold when I got this iMac, and I HATED the Apple keyboards with a passion.
I looked and sure enough Logitech makes that same wireless Keyboard and wireless mouse for Macs. Now going on 5 years.
I really like Logitech products as my speaker system for the iMac is also by Logitech, well that was the same speaker system as I had with my PC. LOL
Amazon has this one for 19.89 not bad at all.

Logitech M305 Wireless Mouse










http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-M305-Wireless-Mouse-Black/dp/B003HC2FHE


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

depends on what your doing? gaming, go for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104377 just surfing the interweb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3SD1E69325


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Needed the mouse because i hate the touch wcreen. picked up a "trial" optical mouse for less than $15. If it is not satis. we'll toss and do better.
Ox


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> Needed the mouse because i hate the touch wcreen.


I think mnn2501's question was probably more, "Why do you need a *_wireless_* mouse?" than "Why do you need a mouse?". Wireless is great when you need it, but the more complex a system, the greater chance of problems.

Best mice I've ever had are the Dell ones that look like these. I pick them up for a buck or less when I see them at yard sales or second-hand stores, but occasionally have to buy them on Ebay for a little more. I've never had one fail, and they work on almost any surface.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201089882630


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Correct, Wireless mice cause many more problems than they fix, unless you need wireless for a particular reason, I would recommend a regular wired mouse, you'll never have a problem with it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What problems are there with Wireless mice? I have been using them for over 12 years and with 2 PC's and now a Mac. and Not One Problem have I encountered in all those years with wireless mice OR Wireless Keyboards~! Other then I make SURE I have a supply of batteries on hand. LOL


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Wal mart sells Logitech wireless mice in several prices , simply purchase the most expensive one and you should be happy ! I have the Logitech M310 , the next to the most expensive one I think and it works very well ! Buy a mouse pad while you're there . , fordy:bowtie:


----------

